
Monitoring at Spotify: Introducing Heroic - vquemener
https://labs.spotify.com/2015/11/17/monitoring-at-spotify-introducing-heroic/
======
virtuallynathan
Music companies really seem to like building time series databases (See:
Prometheus.io)

